# New Sailor Manhattan/KC Kansas



## TravisT (Nov 20, 2008)

Today i stumbled upon this wonderful forum for sailboat owners. I'm so glad i found it because now when i have a question instead of googleing it and searching i just come here. Anyways i just purchased my first sail boat last week. I'm an 18 year old freshman at Kansas State University originally from Olathe, KS(kansas city-ish) As you can imagine, as an 18 year old college students pockets are not too deep so as my first sailboat i purchased a 13' butterfly and got it for a very reasonable price from a guy moving to Florida in KC. Very simple and easy and just right for my style and amnount of time i have to sail. Also great because i don't really know how to sail so this will be a learning process haha. I just puchased the boat and get to pick it up next weekend when i go home to visit family for thanksgiving. Even thouhg the sailing season here in Manhattan is months away i'm still very excited. I will sail on Tuttle Creek Lake which is only about 10 min away from my house in Manhattan so very very convienient. Let me know if you guys have any "Do's/Dont's or else you'll kill yourself" advice. 

Thanks,
Trav


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Trav. As you know with the weather around here it could be in the 60's in January for a couple days and then right back down to sub-zero windchills - you never know when you'll have the opportunity to put that butterfly in the water. Enjoy!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome tp sailnet Trav.


----------



## shenry11 (Oct 29, 2008)

Trav,

Best wishes with the boat! I too, am new to sailing. I purchased a 13' Chrysler Lone Star this summer. I have only been out in it four times so far. I am looking foward to spring! My advice? If the previous owner of your boat thought that it would be "cute" to use an axe handle as a tiller, make sure that you replace that with something long enought to allow you to reach the tiller and the jib sheets at the same time!!  

Steve 
Kansas City, KS
Home Lake: Wyandotte County


----------



## TravisT (Nov 20, 2008)

drgamble said:


> Congrats Trav. As you know with the weather around here it could be in the 60's in January for a couple days and then right back down to sub-zero windchills - you never know when you'll have the opportunity to put that butterfly in the water. Enjoy!


Haha so true about KS... like they say "if you don't like the weather in KS... wait 10 minutes and it'll change" haha... ya hopefully i can get it out their a few times before true season comes around... nothign worst then buying somethign any not being able to play with it for a few months! luckily i have a wet suit so i should be able to get out there if we even get a somewhat decent day


----------

